# List your UNEXPECTED Finds!!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I (and others) would like to see pics or stories of what you've found in your logs while sawing.

I've been Blessed I haven't found the dreaded metal yet. I've sawn a couple of nuts in two that were grown into crotches ( got pics, but where??). Yesterday was snake eggs, sawing at 6 qtr and only cut 2 of 8 large eggs that were in bad section of wood.

Thanks ahead for participating.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Tennessee Tim said:


> .... Yesterday was snake eggs...


 
Are they good eatin'? :chef:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't own a sawmill, though I wish I did, but I had two slabs on the same job that had bullets sawed in two. Different bullets in two different peices of wood. What are the odds?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Saturday, September 01, 2007*

*Vashon Island Bike Tree *



Try sawing through this.


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jun 23, 2011)

not my own finding, but fun to watch

http://youtu.be/Z67mipYs5og


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

When I was in school, on the bus ride home, staring out the window one day,I noticed a fork (eating utensil) stabbed into a tree. Looked for it everyday on the way home. I've been back to the spot where I thought it was, but never could find that fork again...

Not as interesting as snake eggs!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Eggs ? That's a new one on me, I seem to remember TT cutting into a tree that had baby raccoons he adopted ...I just hit metal :sad: So much over the years I have stopped taking pictures. The only thing ''organic'' I have found was this pigs tooth under the bark of a walnut I was milling.


















...The rest just tramp metal from yard trees.

































I did saw a .50 caliber ball in half once...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It's not all bad though...

*Under this*









*...Was this (curly walnut)*









*This *









*Was in this log (fiddle back maple)*








*
This...and several other nails/bolts/cloths line hooks...*:huh:









*Was in this log (800 bft of nice stuff)*











*I even sold the ''.50 caliber board'' to a guy, he used it as a detail on top of a gun cabinet he built.* :thumbsup:




.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Daren--Damn you--you keep showing beautiful wood like that and I'm going to have to go on a road trip to the mill!!:laughing:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

I sliced clean along the length of a a 4'' coach bolt while slabbing a locally grown macrocarpa log with my chainsaw mill years ago .
And in recent years while dressing oak we have come across lead , both copper jackets and balls , in timber we import from the USA . Appalachia I think is where it's grown .


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

We hit a Porcelain insulator in a top log from a Walnut tree once. Ruined a whole set of teeth but cut through it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Daren,

I can't recall ever seeing any HEX shaped HAWGS teeth:laughing:. Maybe those were "bolt on caps" from the dollar store:no:. 
...AND that cellphone was an great find..DID it still work:huh:???? or is that one of those civil war detonators???

As for the wood.... THAT'S some AWESOME lumber:thumbsup:. Goes to show ..."You can't judge the wood by its BARK!!!" :wallbash:especially the contents within.

Daren (and other submissions)all joking aside, thanks for taking the time for extra pics of the following boards after the mishaps. This is not everyday happenings (Thank you Jesus) but there can be Blessings with them.

KEEP THE PICS AND STORIES COMING!!!!

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh man, where to start...Barb wire, all size nails, screws, insulators, maple taps, cement, bullets but I have to admit - no snake eggs...yet. Hopefully the snake isn't there too!


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Found this in salvaged heart pine I was cutting into flooring.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Was that in a crack?? or happen to saw that close???


I had a friend talk about sawing into porcelion insulators and how bad they are on a blade teeth.

Bullets....I've replaced two different asphalt shingle roofs over the years that had a stray bullet lodged in them. Took pics 15 yrs ago but can't find them.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Was that in a crack?? or happen to saw that close???
> 
> 
> I had a friend talk about sawing into porcelion insulators and how bad they are on a blade teeth.
> ...


It was wedged into one of the tounges of the flooring. They were 3 1/2 X 7" tounge and groove timbers out of a wharehouse in NY. 

I noticed it right before the blade got to it.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

40+ years ago I worked at my cousins saw mill. hanging on a small limb was a horse shoe whit some wood on it. One of the boys explained. They were cutting Ties and after cutting off a slab and seeing no blue, pulled 1 inch over to cut a edging board and sawed both ends off the horse shoe. It threw a number of teeth and scared the crap out of everyone.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

A mate of mine worked in a mill when he was a lad , untill the big blade hit a ploughshare that had grown into a log . A piece of the blade flew across the shed and took his right arm off at the elbow .
Since he told me that , I've tried to stay clear of logs that come from the first 10 feet of shelterbelts and domestic trees .
Sadly , log owners are not always upfront about things.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I used to go down to Warsaw Mo. to Fajens gunstock co. to buy wood. When I asked Jim Tolliver if they ever hit junk cutting into crotches with their bandsaw he showed me an iron they hit. It was an old style iron used to iron clothes before electricity. They heated the iron up in a fire and ironed their clothes. Then, when finished, they put the hot iron in the crotch of the walnut tree in the yard to cool! He also said that wasn't the first one of those they found in crotches. Gary


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've found bullets, and fencing, and what is weird it was in KD lumber from a lumberyard.

The oddest thing I've found wasn't in wood, but in Formica. I did a kitchen in butcher block laminate. The client wanted a flow of alignment from the top of the upper cabinets down the face, under the cabinet, down the face of the back splash across the face of the counter top, down the front edge of the countertop, and then down the front of the base cabinets, over the drawer front edges and faces and the doors...all to line up perfectly.

Needless to say every single piece had to be marked from 4x8 sheets. Well, after it was all installed, I found a speck on the countertop, right in front of the sink. It was a gnat, that got caught in the laminating process. He was embedded in the mica spread eagle...wings and legs out. Actually he was beautifully preserved. 

I pointed it out to the client and offered to replace the mica for the area, and they thought it was too cool to remove. They liked it for a conversation piece.
 











 







.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Heres a wrench in an oak root-ball...not to mention the tons of nails hanging out of this guy...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Edged this bullet while sawing. Actually nicked the butt corner of it. another quarter away and would've never known it was there. It appears to be a small muzzle loader or a large pistol bullet.

Have a Blessed d ay in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> . . . I seem to remember TT cutting into a tree that had baby raccoons he adopted ...


Yeah I did, but I can't find the thread anywhere. Looked over on FF and couldn't find it their either. Weird. 

But to answer the question, I've found some weird stuff, but I guess the weirdest thing was a *Royal Heart Flush*. 


.











.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Old survey pin for a property corner, 6 ft up in what is now a massive maple crotch in N Mich; It was supposed to be in the dirt road, and I think a snowplow might have knocked it loose way back when and someone else stuck it in the nearest handy tree. Now folks think the prop lines are along the old fences that got run to the tree, instead of the true point 40 ft away in the road. Oops.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Does that mean ....I've GOT TO MOVE THE HOUSE:blink::thumbdown::huh::yes::laughing::boat:?????

TT Love those hearts!!

Everyone have Blessed weekend in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's one I found today in Osage orange. No dreaded blue streaks nor any metal actually hit while sawing. I found this loose single fencing nail in one of the hollow slots along with several used hickory nuts.


----------

